

Tech recruitment: how not to do it - jfarmer
http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/10140794798/tech-recruitment-how-not-to-do-it

======
rmc
There's a great way to beat them. Apply for the job. If you don't get it, sue
them saying they didn't hire you because of your sexuality. Use this email
from the recuiter to show that they are clearly not an equal opertunities
employer. Hopefully the recruiter will now no longer be employed (by anyone).

Or alternatively go into the job interview, and make lots of
homophobic/sexist/racist jokes there (e.g. "Good to see you keep the fags out
and the skirts in the typing pool! My kind of company!"). If they act a bit
suprised/embarrassed, point out the recruiters email, and tell them that
recruiter will attract that kind of applicant.

~~~
subwindow
Actually in the US it is not illegal to discriminate based on sexual
orientation. There may be laws in New York state prohibiting it, I don't know.
But in most of the US it is totally legal to post a job listing saying
"Programmers wanted. No fags allowed."

It is pretty despicable.

~~~
presidentender
There is, and ought to be, a difference between 'wrong' and 'illegal.'

~~~
sneak
This, this, a thousand times this!

The only thing the government can do to effect change in the actions of the
people in the world is by the threat of jail if you do (e.g. steal) or do not
do (e.g. pay taxes) something. That's all they can do.

For every problem the government "fixes", someone is losing a freedom or
liberty that they once had.

For almost all of the problems in the world caused by the behaviors of humans,
more laws are almost never the solution.

------
autarch
Beau has been around a long time. I remember him posting jobs to the
jobs.perl.org site and perl jobs list years ago (back in 2001). We had to ban
him for similarly bad behavior.

I'm amazed he's still around.

~~~
rglullis
hum, just last week he was trying to create a page on job4dev to post
"listings" with no information whatsoever about any of the actual companies
that were hiring. Usually our moderation system is enough to stop recruiters
to add vacuous pages to the wiki. But he went ahead and start spamming the
comment pages anyway.

Sometimes I wonder if it would be possible to add to job4dev a service that
would turn recruiters into a value-add into the recruiting space. But that
kind of thing just goes to show that they just want to work as middlemen and
really need to be cut out.

~~~
diolpah
Did you ever consider the possibility that "Beau" is not actually a recruiter,
but rather a mid-level troll with a creative cover story?

~~~
ionfish
What, like Jon Harrop?

------
jackowayed
Sketchy in a lot of ways.

His LinkedIn profile has stars around the name
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/opensourcestaffing>

He also has every state in the nation listed twice (postal code + full state
name). SEO bait I guess.

It seems surprising to me that some of the fairly big companies listed on
their website (eBay, Disney Internet Group, Rapleaf, Shopzilla) would engage
with someone so visibly awful. <http://open-source-staffing.com/clients.html>

~~~
netaustin
Fairly big companies often have surprisingly minimal filters for "visibly
awful." Passing due diligence is easy when the process does not include common
sense, and individual managers are likely to have misaligned incentives.

------
adelevie
The moral here has way less to do with tech recruiting than it does with just
being a civil human being.

------
Steer
My guess is that someone has already taken matters into his/her own hands,
check out his blog (redirected to from Beau's domain mentioned in the post):

<http://opensourcestaffing.wordpress.com/>

The latest post is (probably) not of his own doing I would say.

~~~
clownz0r
His blog is now marked as private and requires a login

~~~
okal
Here's the Google webcache

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TQGS39z...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TQGS39zMlekJ:opensourcestaffing.wordpress.com/+http://opensourcestaffing.wordpress.com/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu)

------
Peroni
Sometimes I wonder if I'm wasting my time. Idiots like this will never be
entirely eradicated from the industry.

Maybe my next blog post should be a direct attack on recruiters, calling them
out on there bullshit attitudes and illegal tactics.

------
davidu
Just because sexual orientation is not a "protected class" on a federal level,
employment laws in nearly every state are very clear that in addition to the
protected classes, you can not discriminate arbitrarily.

But it doesn't matter, in New York (SONDA) and just about every blue state has
very clear anti-discrimination laws when it comes to sexual orientation.

And of course, regardless of the laws, nobody would allow this person to
represent them or work for them.

This guy needs to be terminated immediately, his behavior is totally
disgusting and reprehensible.

------
tricolon
I do hope that whoever knows him personally points out just how unprofessional
those emails were.

~~~
untog
"whoever knows him personally" = "their boss"

"points out just how unprofessional those emails were" = "fires them"

?

~~~
tricolon
I'm more hoping a good friend would tell him, "Beau, stop it. You're being a
dick." Firing him will not stop his behavior.

~~~
cynicalkane
People like that tend not to surround themselves with friends like that.

------
roneil
I'm glad Gould got called out on this; he probably just lost himself a lot of
future business by being so cocky.

~~~
potatolicious
Called out on Hacker News and similarly hacker-y circles... that's not exactly
the "$50K in NYC" demographic.

~~~
roneil
well if anyone googles his name, this will probably come up, right? I hope
most people would be smart enough to do that before buying his services.

------
jrbran
The Xbox-Live approach does not strike me as the prudent course of action for
trying to recruit others for your cause. Even when actually on Xbox Live.

I've questioned how some recruiters that I've dealt with had jobs, but never
had one remotely reached this kind of level of fire-him-now-ness.

------
anons2011
Nice, website now 404ing and blog is private.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JqLMFQ-...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JqLMFQ-
Gwn4J:open-source-staffing.com/clients.html+http://open-source-
staffing.com/clients.html&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

:)

~~~
narcvs
Huh. I'm curious why. The splash page still loads, but none of his links
(contact, about, jobs...) work. All 404

------
ronbeltran
This is also our problem in our local python users group
[http://groups.google.com/group/pinoy-python-
users/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/pinoy-python-
users/browse_thread/thread/beabfa95f98e6624) , situation is like this:we have
a conversations to help someone with their errors and the next thread
reply/post is all about job posts! So I built them a simple job portal.

------
jakemcgraw
This guy is all over the NYC tech recruiting scene. I have some 20 emails from
him over various tech mailing lists. Funny thing is, even though I see 4 or 5
emails a day from recruiters, his name is so unique I actually remembered him!
I don't think people should be crucified for single outbursts, but it's safe
to say that this guy is on a tear and needs taking down.

------
gchucky
Yeah, not all that surprising. He frequently adds posts to the NYPHP email
list as well, and they just come off as.. less than legit. Even still, this is
rather poor form.

------
bkaid
<https://twitter.com/ossjobs> what a jerk

